# Best Digital hygrometer? HELP!



## akd990 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi All!!!

So I care for a humidor cabinet (300 cigars), and I am looking for the best digital hygrometer (that you can calibrate) there is, I know there are a lot of discussions but I figured I would ask again. 

There is currently an analog hygrometer in the humidor that came it it. I did the salt test and i am 7% below 75, and there is no way to calibrate it. 

Is digital even the best way to go? I've been reading so much about them and the more I read the more confused I get...

Please help, I'm so lost 

Thank you!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, if you want "the best", be prepared to spend around $1000. That said, there are several NIST certified instruments that can be had here, that won't break the bank.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't think "best" is a good term. Some of them get bulky and impractical. From reading your post, I think what you want is a reasonably accurate, digital hygro for monitoring the environment of your cigars. A +- 2% accuracy is more than appropriate for this, and is what most hygros are rated to have. What we need to talk about are appearance, build quality, and features.

There's a deal on the http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/329220-xikar-round-hygrometer-13-thompson.html. It's not adjustable/calibrate-able, but it does come with a lifetime warranty.

The Cigar Oasis Caliber 4R is also a nice hygrometer, which I am personally using in my small humidor. Can be calibrated.

You can also walk into a Home Depot and get a $10 Accurite hygrometer. I also have one of those, and it's spot-on. The min/max displays for both temperature and humidity are a nice feature that I haven't seen any "cigar" hygrometer have. Can NOT be calibrated, but so far it hasn't given me wrong readings.

Forget about the salt test. That's as accurate as a monkey doing brain surgery. Calibrate to the RH you want to store your sticks at. Say you are a 70% person. Get a 69% Boveda pack, and put it in a ziplock with your hygrometer. Come back a few hours later and adjust the hygro to read 69%. Most digitals should read spot on and not need any adjustment for the first few months.

That's my experience with hygrometers. In the end, it will boil down to what features are important for you. You can look around these forums, as there are plenty of reviews and discussions on hygrometers. I started with the Accurite, and have been very pleased with it.


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

Caliber IV is a good one at a good price point IMO


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

I use a Hydroset II with decent results. I recalibrate mine every few months to make sure it is on point and it usually is withing a degree or two.
I'd imagine you should do that no matter how expensive your hydrometer is though.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Cigars>Rs said:


> Caliber IV is a good one at a good price point IMO


Ive tried several and regardless of price point (with the exception of the $1000 NASA Grade instruments) the Caliber IV is bar none the best IMO. Unlike others you can calibrate it to whatever RH% point you want. Pop it in a bag with a boveda pack of whatever your choice is and wait 24 hours. Then its and offeset of +/- 6%. I have 3 of them and one was the only digital hygro I have tried that was bawlz on right out of the box, the other two were off with one at +1% and the other at -1%. All others that I have tried can only be calibrated at 75%. Ive checked them a few times and they are still on bawlz on since the original calibration in June. Its the only one Ive seen that is guaranteed accurate to +/- 1%

Xikars non calibrate-able are not at all accurate, the sample I tried was 69% in a 75% boveda calibration bag. The calibrate-able ones are hit or miss with an issue they are having. I will say their CS is top notch. I bought two of the rectangular ones. One worked the other would jump to 70% seconds after pushing the calibrate button and stay there. Thats how I tried out the new model that doesnt have the calibrate function as they sent me one as a replacement. When they scratched up another of the original ones it works like a champ.

The absolute worst Ive tried is the hygroset aka humicare. I spent the better part of a week trying to calibrate one. The knobs are too hard to turn with it still in the bag and the instrucions that say 1 tick mark for each % point is a huge load of :BS I finally gave up with it after all that time and thought I was getting close then the damn battery lost contact inside the case which put me back at square one. I was so damn mad I crunched it and tossed it in the trash.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

+1 for the Caliber IV


----------



## Puroprince (Aug 29, 2013)

i use two at the moment soon to be 4 one on each drawer this one is always on point they sell it at home depot for 10$ AcuRite Digital Thermometer with Indoor/Outdoor Humidity-00613 at The Home Depot i also use the Caliber IV its calibration is so easy.


----------



## .cigardude. (Jul 8, 2013)

I've had no problems with the rectangular Xikar. 
You can calibrate it and it's got a warranty.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Puroprince said:


> i use two at the moment soon to be 4 one on each drawer this one is always on point they sell it at home depot for 10$ AcuRite Digital Thermometer with Indoor/Outdoor Humidity-00613 at The Home Depot i also use the Caliber IV its calibration is so easy.


That's the one, brother!!! A really nice unit. The min/max displays are heaven.


----------

